# Lyme, Really???



## Dix (Jul 17, 2012)

Start drugs tomorrow.

*grumbles alot*


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 17, 2012)

How did ya know ya had it?


----------



## pen (Jul 17, 2012)

ugh.  Sorry to hear it dix.  Thankfully the treatment is quite effective anymore.


----------



## Dix (Jul 17, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> How did ya know ya had it?


 
About 10 tick bites (those mothers itch like crazy) this year... dug a small on out of my left shoulder ( I thought it was a pimple... quite yucky when a bug was in my fingernail), saved it for prosperity in some scotch tape. The MD who I adore, she looked at it and said... there ya go. Pulled blood, but started me on the drugs any ways. Said she has seen to much of it this year not to prescribe the drugs.

Achy, knees hurt, shoulders hurt, hot flashes & chills ( and I'm done with hot flashes for 2 years...so something wasn't right)

Red marks around the tick bites that I got 2 weeks ago, it goes on and on.


----------



## fossil (Jul 17, 2012)

Yuck!  I'm sorry to hear this.  Sure hope the treatment is quick & effective.  Rick


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 17, 2012)

Damn, Dixie.
Haven’t seen a tick for over a month, and I check every time I go out. Several times.
Hate the little bastages.


----------



## Defiant (Jul 18, 2012)

Had it 5 times, last time about 7 years ago. You can do it and if you are on doxycycline stay out of the sun.


----------



## smoke show (Jul 18, 2012)

Defiant said:


> Had it 5 times, last time about 7 years ago. You can do it and if you are on doxycycline stay out of the sun.


Your location is Old Lyme... kinda ironic, no? 

Hope you get better Dixie.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 18, 2012)

Get well soon Dix.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 18, 2012)

Hope your feeling better soon Dix.

zap


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jul 18, 2012)

Defiant said:


> Had it 5 times, last time about 7 years ago. You can do it and if you are on doxycycline stay out of the sun.



Feel better Dix....I am on Doxycycline now....I hate that pill!


----------



## woodsmaster (Jul 18, 2012)

I've found a lot of ticks on me and my family this year. So far I've got them off before they bit. Hope you get well soon.


----------



## Jack Straw (Jul 18, 2012)

Well, I won't repeat the horror story of a fellow I worked with, who is still suffering. Take care and I hope all goes well, it sounds like you got to it early, which my co-worker did not.


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 18, 2012)

TIme to get some fowl...

http://www.guineafowl.com/fritsfarm/guineas/ticks/


----------



## charly (Jul 18, 2012)

I use all of Young Living essential oils. Pure you can even ingest them. Purification works great for ticks. I put about 10 drops in a spray bottle with water, spray my cutting chaps, my dogs legs etc.Non Toxic. They just came out with a roller applicator that goes on their bottles so you can roll it on instead. I've put a drop right on a tick and it kills it in about 10 minutes... Go to the "OILYVET.com. You can buy from her wholesale. She's got some super information on using the oils on all kinds of animals. You can also sign up for courses and join for a monthly fee , to get access to all her treatments of animals with oils. Horses too. I also read the taking oregano oil in a capsule form internally on a daily basis, will destroy the Lyme virus. She only only uses the Youngs Oils, they're the best. Read the news letters on her site. I feel I was fortunate to find her site. I just ordered her vet reference manual on treating animals with essential oils. I found I can even use alot of the products for our chickens as well, cool stuff and no toxic chemicals. I also place a order once a month and sell to friends as well at my cost. I have a minimum to order each month to keep my membership with Youngs, so the more that's ordered the better. Hope this gives you some good insight into taking control of your health and your animals.
*PURIFICATION OIL (PURIFICATION Essential Oil Blend)*












*Description:* An antiseptic blend formulated for diffusing to purify and cleanse the air and neutralize mildew, cigarette smoke, and disagreeable odors. When applied directly to the skin, Purification may be used to cleanse and soothe insect bites, cuts, and scrapes.

*How to Use PURIFICATION OIL (PURIFICATION Essential Oil Blend):* Diffuse, apply topically, or put on cotton balls to place in air vents of home, car, hotel room, and office. Diffuse and rub on feet during cleansing.

*Ingredients:* Citronella (Cymbopogon nardus), lemongrass (Cymbopogon flexuosus), rosemary (Rosemarinus officinalis), melaleuca (Melaleuca alternifolia), lavandin (Lavandula x hybrida), and myrtle (Myrtus communis).

*Size:* 15 ML *Code:* 3399 *Customer Price:*  Only $23.36 *Wholesale:* $17.75


----------



## charly (Jul 18, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Start drugs tomorrow.
> 
> *grumbles alot*


Here's some more info. Wow sorry to hear you have Lyme. At least you know you do. Many have it for years finding out after a lot of damage has already occurred. *oreganooilhealthbenefits.com*/*lyme*-*disease*-and-*oregano*-*oil*


----------



## Defiant (Jul 18, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Your location is Old Lyme... kinda ironic, no?


From my adjoining town
Lyme disease was first recognized in 1975 after researchers investigated why unusually large numbers of children were being diagnosed with juvenile rheumatoid arthritis in Lyme, Connecticut, and two neighboring towns. The researchers discovered that most of the affected children lived and played near wooded areas where ticks live. They also found that the children's first symptoms typically started in the summer months, the height of the tick season. Several of the patients interviewed reported having a skin rash just before developing their arthritis. Many also recalled being bitten by a tick at the rash site.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 18, 2012)

I hope you get better there, lady. The country is on the verge of a major epidemic with these ticks, it isn't going to go away til they start spraying to kill them. The invasive bugs are exploding in this country (all the different tree borers, mosquitoes, deer flies, ticks, chiggers, etc.) but nothing is being done about it. I just find it very, very hard to believe that they can clone sheep and mimic DNA, but they cannot find cures for these diseases......or insecticides (hell maybe even a birth control-type spray that can affect only certain kinds of bugs like ticks and mosquitoes). Modern science is just too worried about the Mayans coming in December (oh wait, they debunked that one), and other more important projects (cloning sheep so we don't run out of wool). Sorry for the rant, I just get pi$$ed off when I hear another person is suffering from something that just shouldn't be. Stay with the antibiotics and keep us posted Dixie........Godspeed to a full recovery.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 18, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Start drugs tomorrow.
> 
> *grumbles alot*


 
My heart goes out to you. May you get over this one super fast!

Curious, do they bother the horses at all?


----------



## Dix (Jul 18, 2012)

Big honking pills, geez !!

Thank you, everyone. I think it's early enough. Dr M said she thought so, as well.

Horses get Lyme, Dennis, big time. It can be debilitating, even deadyl.

Basic info :

http://www.netpets.org/horses/healthspa/lyme.html

Horse react weirdly to ticks and tick bites The tick usually gets surrounded by the flesh and it's a huge welt. You have to dig it out. Gross.


----------



## begreen (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear you got the lymes Dix, that sux. My niece got it a while back, no fun. Take good care of yourself and the four footers too. Hope it's all a memory very soon.


----------



## muncybob (Jul 19, 2012)

Hope you're better soon. Close friend had it last year and it has cleared up for him...very similar symptons, well except for the hot flashes. 

One thing the Doc told him is to not even think about drinking any alchohol while on the drugs. Basically told him he would wind up in the ER if he had even just 1 beer....he never tested it.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jul 19, 2012)

If you are taking the Doxy Dix....make sure you take it with a friggin lot of water. I took one today and did not drink enough and think it got stuck...then got terrible heartburn. 
I hate those pills dammit.


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 19, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> If you are taking the Doxy Dix....make sure you take it with a friggin lot of water. I took one today and did not drink enough and think it got stuck...then got terrible heartburn.
> I hate those pills dammit.


 
If that happens with my Viagra, I get a stiff neck...


----------



## ScotO (Jul 19, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> If that happens with my Viagra, I get a stiff neck...


 OOHH, Daksy gets the poke-of-the-day award......good one bro!


----------



## Defiant (Jul 19, 2012)

muncybob said:


> One thing the Doc told him is to not even think about drinking any alchohol while on the drugs. Basically told him he would wind up in the ER if he had even just 1 beer....he never tested it.


I was told to drink plenty of fluids, and beer made up the majority of them with no issues, maybe things have changed over time


----------



## Dix (Jul 19, 2012)

Med directions don't mention booze.

I'll keep it in mind


----------



## begreen (Jul 20, 2012)

And if it happens with the exlax do you get potty mouthed?


----------



## muncybob (Jul 20, 2012)

Defiant said:


> I was told to drink plenty of fluids, and beer made up the majority of them with no issues, maybe things have changed over time


 

He may have been on something different??  Or maybe the Doc. figured  he needed to dry out a bit


----------

